# 1980 IHC 3588 tractor with 3000 hours - Nebraska Auction



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's a short little Youtube video I just posted, footage of a 1980 IHC 3588 2+2 tractor with approx. 3,000 hours selling on an Aug. 18, 2012 farm auction in Scribner, NE:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

